# I've just read a post I find revolting.



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Three paragraphs which reek of (at best) yet another 'man' trying to tell a woman if and how she should enjoy or express or even exploit her sexuality, or at worst; "she's daring Daddy to take away her violin..." - is that the way your mind works? Try and dress it up any way you want, but it's creepy as hell. No excuses.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Shouldn't have looked for it, but did - gross. I try and stay away from the "social issues" threads as much as possible and here's another reason why


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Did you view the context of the post you are criticizing? Do you understand any of the issues it addressed? You haven't given any sense here that you have any real idea what was meant by it or of the lengthy discussion of which it was a part. If you're going to pretend to comment on someone's thinking, it is normally considered decent behavior to try to represent that thinking fairly when you publish comments on it. The author made certain observations about the sexual objectification of women in our culture, and an important point about the deleterious effects this is having on the self-image of young girls. None of which you even bother to mention. Evidently you didn't notice it - and if you did, then the proper thing to do would have been to say so and take on the author's actual point of view rather than slice out a bit of imagery, label it "creepy," and imply something about the "way [the author's] mind works." Clearly you have no idea of the way the author's mind works, but your superficial, irresponsible remarks make pretty obvious the way yours works.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I think the Daddy comment was a joke at the expense of the paedophiliac subtext of that photograph, and not an endorsement of it (or whatever you imply it is.) You are of course free to find the remark unfunny and to disagree with the poster's interpretation of the photo, as a number of people did on the thread.

I think what we have here is a case of wires getting crossed. I don't remember exactly what was said in that post, but I do remember substantially agreeing with it: and I'm not somebody who likes to see women being told what to do with their sexuality! And you seem to be one of the enlightened men who definitely seems to 'get it' as far as women are concerned- I really do admire your writing on this forum and I wish you would save your ire for the real misogynists (not on here specifically, but in general) rather than taking aim at a clearly well-meaning person whose witticism may have misfired slightly, and only then when taken out of context.

I hope I haven't offended you, Mirepoix. I just thought I would offer my two cents' worth as someone who had followed that thread and arrived at a very different interpretation of the post which upset you so much.

Edited to add: there is a (different) guy on that thread who creeps ME out! I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt for now but I will probably have to tell him off (again) at some point. When I do so I will almost certainly be talking to myself, as I'm fairly sure he's blocked me. Ah, the joys of internet debates!


----------

